
Review: Windows XP significant improvement over Vista - nickb
http://dotnet.org.za/codingsanity/archive/2007/12/14/review-windows-xp.aspx
======
mechanical_fish
The System Stability Chart is pricelessly funny. Which member of the Sirius
Cybernetics marketing team designed _that_?

